# How many craft shows do you do a year!



## toolcrazy (Jan 30, 2007)

I have never done a craft show. My wife has done one small one. I wish there was more around where I live, but I only know of those that are around Christmas. Thanks


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 30, 2007)

I made a decision long ago to not do craft shows due to the potential selling prices and I am glad I made the decision![]


----------



## woodpens (Jan 30, 2007)

I am with Ron!


----------



## kghinsr (Jan 30, 2007)

I do High End Craft shows. I live in a rural neighborhood, its the only
way of getting the product out. I have alot of repeat customers and its 
always nice to meet new people. [][]


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 30, 2007)

I haven't done any yet, maybe in a couple of years when I retire.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Jan 30, 2007)

We do a "Street Fair" weekly right now, with mixed success--sometimes really good, sometimes barely make enough to pay next week's booth space--but we always generate quite a bit of interest, and have on several occasions received calls later from people wanting pens that they had seen. I'm a bit limited as to how much I can do, being disabled, so once a week in a familiar surrounding is about my limit.


----------



## Pipes (Jan 30, 2007)

I will do one IF asked and its HI end only ! the rest well I lost interest in tire kikers long ago :O) 

pipes


----------



## Monty (Jan 31, 2007)

I did about 8-10 last year. Most were small shows, booth fee not over $100. At 5 of the shows I did over $500 and only 1 or 2 were a real flop. Haven't done any "high end " show yet. Just hurts right now to pay out $350+ for a booth for 1 or 2 days.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 31, 2007)

In Chicago, "High-end" ain't all it's cracked up to be.  The premier promoter has turned into an expensive entry fee, flea market.  Anyone want to see "Oprah's bras"???  How about windows for your house, or gutters, maybe a nice extension ladder???

We do over 20 shows, but continue to look for the $100 entry fee that yields $2500 in sales in a day.  There are some!!!  Finding them is the issue!  Keep looking.


----------



## Monty (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> We do over 20 shows, but continue to look for the $100 entry fee that yields $2500 in sales in a day.  There are some!!!  Finding them is the issue!  Keep looking.



When you find one, let me know. Don't need to know which one, besides I'm too far from you to compete with you. I'd just like to know that they do exist. Closest I've come for under $100 is just over $1k in two days.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 31, 2007)

We have two - but that's including Glass and we do 3 booths. 2 glass, 1 wood.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 31, 2007)

To be fair, Monty, its under $100 per booth.  Best one is about $65 each and we do about $22-2700 each year. One day show. 

Sorry, no I won't tell anyone where!![][][][]


----------



## Monty (Jan 31, 2007)

Ed, I assume then that the $22-$2700 includes the glass sales and not just your pens?


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 31, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY!!!!!

IF I DO ONE-THIRD, I AM THRILLED!!!  Though I have done $1300 in one day, once.


(Start music playing, memories, .........memories)
Could happen again, couldn't it???[][][]


----------



## beathard (Jan 31, 2007)

I have started doing small local shows.  I am just getting started.  Have only done 3, but they have all been in the last month.  I have paid for all my materials and my tools (drill press, lathe, etc...)


----------

